# Blacktop Cold Patch ... garage ramp to driveway



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Thought I'd share.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY6icTXJGlI[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Okay this I'm interested in. I'm at work and can't watch the video yet but will it adhere well to the concrete?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Okay this I'm interested in. I'm at work and can't watch the video yet but will it adhere well to the concrete?


It sticks to itself mainly. Not sure what it would do if placed on concrete.


----------

